# 2 day gun



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunted daylight to dark both days, rainy muddy mess!

I saw a bunch of deer both day especially late evening. I had a bunch get very close. Only a couple of bucks and none of the ones I was looking for.

A few sample video's. the last one I had to use my phone, she snuck up on me.









https://youtu.be/FOtG-1ySEow


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I did see this buck late yesterday

















And a few more bird pics with my new camera for you guys asking about the Nikon P900


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man those are some nice pics, I hunted the last day and got rained out, but my dad killed a nice 10 point the first day which made my whole season, couldn't ask for more!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The rain pretty much killed our trip down to wilkesville.Terrible wind tuesday but did see the deer moving up here my way.

I got the .50 cal muzzleloader barrel switched on my encore and she's sighted in today with the calmer weather. Hopefully the weather will cooperate during the muzzleloading season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Some beautiful pics for sure Lundy.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pics with new camera Kim!


----------

